# Got a new computer.



## IKE (Aug 7, 2017)

The new 'AOL Gold' just kept acting up and I got tired of spending time on the phone for hours to end up no better off than I was before I started so today I had a local shop build me a new desktop......he delivered it about two hours ago, installed my printer, Norton and some other stuff off my old computer, did some tweaking and I'm using it now.

I'm about as computer savvy as a bullfrog but I know it's got Windows 10, plus bigger & better stuff like ram, hard drive, processor, video and sound cards etc. than my old system had........I had him install Firefox as my browser and also had him to setup MSN as my homepage.

Comparing around I did real good on the price plus he gave me $125.00 credit for my 7 year old Gateway unit that he will erase everything off of and sell it as a refurbished / used unit in his store for around $225.00.

As a safety measure and for my own peace of mind I called my credit card company and cancelled my card, that AOL was charging the monthly $6.00 fee, and they are going to be sending out two new cards......tomorrow I'll call AOL and tell them adios after almost 25 years. 

Even though 95% of all I do on this thing is surf the internet I can see that after being on AOL for so long and going from Windows 7 to 10 there is going to be a learning curve......to me Windows 10 is a whole bunch different than 7.


----------



## Camper6 (Aug 7, 2017)

You got a real good deal.  If I could get one like that I might give up my ACER running Windows XP.


----------



## Falcon (Aug 7, 2017)

Good going Ike.  Sounds like it has everything you need.


----------



## Trade (Aug 7, 2017)

IKE said:


> going from Windows 7 to 10 there is going to be a learning curve......to me Windows 10 is a whole bunch different than 7.



I heard that. 

That's one of the main reasons I'm hanging on to my five year old laptop.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 7, 2017)

Congratulations Ike, hope the computer runs well for you.  I have Windows 10 after using Windows 7, I don't like it as much, but I'm dealing with it.  I'm one of those people too who doesn't like change when it comes to computers...savvy as a bullfrog says it well!  :frog:


----------



## Don M. (Aug 7, 2017)

You will probably be quite pleased with a custom built system.  In most cases, a good computer shop can build a far better system, using superior components, than anything you can buy with a "brand name" at the stores....and at a good price.  Getting rid of AOL is a good idea, too...that service reached its peak in the "dial up" days, and has been on a steady decline for years.  Insofar as learning W10...that's really no big deal....a couple hours of trying various options will probably have you up and running pretty much the same as what you were probably doing with W7.  I tried many of the various "aps" over the first few weeks, but really have no need for 95% of them.  One thing you might think about is when your subscription to Norton's runs out, there are far better Anti-virus programs available for free, or with "Pro" versions for a fraction of what Norton's charges.....Avast and AVG being two of the best.


----------



## terry123 (Aug 7, 2017)

No problems with 10 here but I don't do much anyway.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Aug 8, 2017)

IKE said:


> The new 'AOL Gold' just kept acting up and I got tired of spending time on the phone for hours to end up no better off than I was before I started so today I had a local shop build me a new desktop......he delivered it about two hours ago, installed my printer, Norton and some other stuff off my old computer, did some tweaking and I'm using it now.
> 
> I'm about as computer savvy as a bullfrog but I know it's got Windows 10, plus bigger & better stuff like ram, hard drive, processor, video and sound cards etc. than my old system had........I had him install Firefox as my browser and also had him to setup MSN as my homepage.
> 
> ...



Good for you....I gave up AOL years ago when broadband became available out here in the boonies!! I still use their email service..


----------



## Ken N Tx (Aug 8, 2017)

You can keep your email if you like (free)..type in "AOL.  mail Log in" in Google..You should get the screen to put your. Info..Save it to bookmarks..

Or click here≥≥≥≥≥≥≥≥https://my.screenname.aol.com/_cqr/...57-39635ddb0abb|qp:|&offerId=newmail-en-us-v2

Remember to save it to book marks..


----------



## IKE (Aug 8, 2017)

Jeez Ken now you tell me........I've already sent a email to everyone notifying them of my new Gmail email address. 

Actually I wanted a total break from AOL and didn't want anything in this new computer associated with AOL.


----------



## Deucemoi (Aug 8, 2017)

never used aol, never had broadband fast internet connections anywhere. just happened that way i guess. my current pc is ancient and still on win xp and dialup works just fine and they provide my email and web site.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Aug 8, 2017)

IMO,  Windows10 is the work of Satan.  I scrubbed Windows from my computers and now use Linux.


----------

